# Honey display



## casinoken

Nice display Johnny, guess I need to stop by Williamsville and check it out! By the way, the bees I got from u are performing spectacularly! Keep up the good work!


----------



## djdup

Nice!


----------



## Charlie B

Very nice. I would just add cabinet doors on the bottom to hide the boxes and a large "RAW LOCAL HONEY" sign on the very top of the display just above the first shelf. You have to look hard to tell what it is from a distance.


----------



## Broke-T

I have 3" letters ordered to put BROKE-T HONEY on the top. It is right next to the front door so everybody walks right in by the display. The guy who sold here before me sold around a drum a month and he only had quarts and pints setting in a shopping cart. I plan on doing better than he did.

Johnny


----------



## woodedareas

Looks great. What is the source of that very dark honey?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Very nice! I particularly like the "Broke-T' logo on the side of the cart. What product is in the tall containers that look like wine bottles?


----------



## Broke-T

Rader, its honey in wine bottles. We sell a lot to people wanting to give them as gifts.

Wooded, Its spring wildflower honey, and its not as dark as it looks. The chunk honey on the second shelf is almost water white. 

Johnny


----------



## Seymore

Excellent display! 

Good eye, Graham!


----------



## NasalSponge

Sweet!!


----------



## paintingpreacher

Nice Display! Received a copy of TODAY IN MISSISSIPPI a couple of days ago. There is an article about this store. Sounds like a neat place, will have to check it out next time I am in the area. Pick up a bottle of your honey too.


----------



## Beeman95

Very nice! Did you make your own plans or did you find plans somewhere?


----------



## Broke-T

We built it from scratch. 

Johnny


----------

